# customized equipment without damaging the Queens property



## LWSAR (6 May 2006)

Right a bit of a delema I've been around and seen what works and what dosn't now I have ideas about how to slightly adjust my equipment to my situational needs with out being to much of an individual who can I talk to to get a  few sets of Cmbts made with reall Cad Pat to my specs that wont offend the Highers and still be able to use operationaly


----------



## COBRA-6 (6 May 2006)

Try Dropzone Tactical or ICE Tactical, they both make combats using CADPAT...


----------



## davidk (6 May 2006)

What "situational needs" do you need to adjust to? I'm sure if you want to buy some cadpat material and sew a few extra pockets onto your combats then it would be ok so long as 1) your CSM or other higher-ups don't take offence and 2) you remove any additions before returning anything to clothing stores.


----------



## 1feral1 (6 May 2006)

LWSAR said:
			
		

> Right a bit of a delema I've been around and seen what works and what dosn't now I have ideas about how to slightly adjust my equipment to my situational needs with out being to much of an individual who can I talk to to get a  few sets of Cmbts made with reall Cad Pat to my specs that wont offend the Highers and still be able to use operationaly



Your issued generic CADPAT combats (jacket and trousers) function fine, and are designed for that purpose. Operationally as in/on operations or what? First post mate, and no profile. I don't understand even why you would want to wear your own style of clothing??

What is your military status anyways, as this does not make much sense. I can understand however some modifications to webbing or the purchase of certain after market kit items.

How about explaining yourself better.


Wes


----------



## geo (6 May 2006)

Hmmm.... LCF (look cool factor)?

the basic design of the Cadpat Combat uniform is fine.
On the AR style they have begun adding pockets - it should follow, some time in the future, onto the TW version.............

Wait for it.

If I were still @ the Regiment and you were in front of me with doctored uniforms..... they wouldn't be doctored for long.... IMHO.


----------



## George Wallace (6 May 2006)

Pte D. Krystal said:
			
		

> What "situational needs" do you need to adjust to? I'm sure if you want to buy some cadpat material and sew a few extra pockets onto your combats then it would be ok so long as 1) your CSM or other higher-ups don't take offence and 2) you remove any additions before returning anything to clothing stores.



From your profile you are a Reservist with one year of experience.  I am sure that the advice you just gave would get you on the good side of any of your superiours.  NOT!  The only thing you got right is the "returning to Clothing Stores" part, and that may be something you, yourself, may experience soon if you don't watch out.


----------



## paracowboy (6 May 2006)

LWSAR said:
			
		

> Right a bit of a delema


 right, fire away.



> I've been around and seen what works and what dosn't


 as have I.



> now I have ideas about how to slightly adjust my equipment to my situational needs with out being to much of an individual


 good. Write them up, and have them sent up the Chain of Command. There is a form specifically for that sort of thing. 



> who can I talk to to get a  few sets of Cmbts made with reall Cad Pat to my specs that wont offend the Highers


 you can't.



> and still be able to use operationaly


 the kit you've been issued has worked fine so far for thousands of soldiers, including everyone from our most rear-guard support echelon, to our most elite Special Operations personnel. Why are you different?


----------



## paracowboy (6 May 2006)

Pte D. Krystal said:
			
		

> I'm sure if you want to buy some cadpat material and sew a few extra pockets onto your combats then it would be ok so long as 1) your CSM or other higher-ups don't take offence and 2) you remove any additions before returning anything to clothing stores.


I'm sure that you would be in for a terrible surprise.


----------



## davidk (6 May 2006)

Having been corrected a couple of times on that, I've got no problem admitting I'm in the wrong here.


----------



## geo (6 May 2006)

David K
By all means  come in and participate in the discussions that are being developed BUT, keep in your lane and remember that there are a lot of members here with more years in uniform than those you've had on this here world.
Know when to talk and when to read/coast..... and things will be just fine

Have a good Church Parade

Chimo!


----------



## davidk (6 May 2006)

Lesson learned. Thanks for the advice, geo.


----------



## Britney Spears (6 May 2006)

I say go for it. You've already volunteered to one day advance across fire swept ground and jump out of planes at night without being able to see the ground, but you're afraid to sew some pockets on your shirt? What's the worst that can happen? A few days of extra duties and some money to pay for the destroyed kit, right? Either way it will be a fun story for the mess. 

Why do wimpy, indecisive folks like this end up in the army? Maybe you should consider becoming an accountant or a supply tech or something less risky?


Carpe diem.


----------



## LWSAR (7 May 2006)

To the few who frowned on my simple and polite request I must say I am shocked Yes our equipment is good and yes it suits our needs and yes I understand the simplicity of uniformity and no I am not an elite member of our military but for a Soldier to sit back and not ask for more? my moto, no harm in asking, think less of the budget and more about the future if we don't ask we wont receive and we will have to continue to exercise our imaginations to best use the equipment provided for us. I see my uniform as a good base to work with somebody somewhere had a good idea and now I want to take it a step further I'm not asking to destroy the Queens equipment I'm asking to build my own upon its design without infringing upon my ability to do my duty for my country,  Thank you to the Soldier who passed on the info about that form I would love to see one of thoughs.


----------



## armyvern (9 May 2006)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> Why do wimpy, indecisive folks like this end up in the army? Maybe you should consider becoming an accountant or a supply tech or something less risky?
> Carpe diem.


Oh here we go again Britney. May I strongly recommend that you go Supply Tech...apparently our trade could use an expert such as yourself who seems to know us so well just to sort us all out. Yep we're all indecisive and shouldn't be part of the army.

So do you have a 'master plan' in the works for this too? Will you ever beat CTS' delivery dates? ...or just keep putting it off as well...kinda like the Iraq plan we're still waiting for?


----------



## Britney Spears (9 May 2006)

> kinda like the Iraq plan we're still waiting for?



It didn't involve Iraq. That was the point actually. Go back and read my terms again, won't you? And relax a little, too.


----------



## TCBF (9 May 2006)

"Maybe you should consider becoming an accountant or a supply tech or something less risky?"

- Being an accountant can be risky.  Think: ENRON.  

- Being a Sup Tech can be REALLY risky.  They ride in soft trucks.  

"Why do wimpy, indecisive folks like this end up in the army?"

- Now that wasn't very nice, was it?

Tom


----------



## Britney Spears (9 May 2006)

> - Being an accountant can be risky.  Think: ENRON.



There are definitely chances for risk-taking, with the corresponding rewards. Think Enron.  



> - Being a Sup Tech can be REALLY risky.  They ride in soft trucks.



Well, the generally accepted measure of risk is the probability of of an unfavourable event occuring. How many supply techs(and I understand that it is a purple trade, so including air force, navy....) are riding in soft trucks compared to Cbt arms? Shall we do some back-of-napkin calculations on the riskiness of the supply tech trade compared to others?



> - Now that wasn't very nice, was it?



Not very politically correct, to be sure.


----------



## TCBF (9 May 2006)

'There are definitely chances for risk-taking, with the corresponding rewards. Think Enron."

Most are peasants like us. Enjoy:

http://www.theonion.com/content/node/37312


----------

